# network cable



## CiTor (6. Juni 2002)

hi leuz,
ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich moechte gerne ein Netzwerk zu Hause installieren. Ich werde das Netzwerk zum Internet ueber ADSL verbinden. Da der Anschluss jedoch auf dem Erdbodengeschoss ist, und ein Computer im ersten Stock/bzw. einer im untersten Stockwerk steht, habe ich ein problem die PCs mit einander zu verbiden. Um diese PCs alle zum Inet zu verbinden, will ich Kabel gebrauchen (kein wireless, das ist zu teuer). Ich moechte also meine eigenen Networkcables zusammensetzen, da gekaufte wiederum VIEL  zu teuer sind. Nun meine frage: Wie kann ich mein eigenes netzwerkkabel "bauen". Habt ihr eine variante die mir eventuell billiger kommt? 

Herlzichen Dank fuer eure Vorschlaege ;-) 


Yo, CiTor


----------



## Virtual Freak (6. Juni 2002)

*naja*

klar kannst du die kabel selber machen...
dazu brauchst du nix anderes als ne krempzange und kabel plus stecker...
aber du solltest gut überlegen ob sich die anschaffung einer zange wirklich lohnt um 2-3 kabel zu machen...oder ob sich die anschaffungskosten nicht mit den kosten für fertige kabel decken.

ansonsten musst du auch noch mit n paar kaputten steckern und misserfolgen rechen..das das selbermachen doch n rechtes gefummel is und man schon mal n paar adern nich richtig im stecker hat...und dann den stecker gleich weider abschneiden muss un den nächsten dran machen..


also überleg dirs gut...

ach ja..und denk dran...keine kabel über 90 meter..sonst is dann das signal zu schwach.

GReetz VF


----------



## CiTor (6. Juni 2002)

danke fuer die schnelle Antwort. Es scheint mir also, dass mein Vorhaben nicht so eine gute Idee war. Hast du mir eine addresse, wo ich billige networking Kabel kaufen kann? Ich glaube meine verbindung sollte nicht laenger als 90 meter lang sein. Gibt es probleme mit einem 20 meter kabel? Gibt es in diesem Falle schon losses? Gaebe es einen Signalverstaerker, im Falle das Kabel doch ein mal laenger sein sollte?

Thx, nochma fuer die schnelle Antwort,

CiTor


----------



## Virtual Freak (6. Juni 2002)

*neee.*

sorry...aber ne addy hab ich grad nich..da aus def schweiz...solltest auch aus der ecke kommen siehts anders aus...

aber zum andern...
20 meter sond null problem...
selbst bei 90 meter müsste es noch funktionieren...da sind nähmlich noch 10 meter reserve drin..
aber ab da is nix ohne repeater drin..
aber das braucht dich bei 20-30 meter absolut nich zu kratzen...

viel spass dann

vf


----------



## CiTor (6. Juni 2002)

ich komme auch aus der Schweiz, genau aus Basel. Danke fuer die Antworten. Ich werde dann ma selber sehen. 

Cya, CiTor;-)


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (7. Juni 2002)

Hallo CiTor!
Also ich hab in unserem Haus die Netzwerkkabel (diesselbe Situation wie bei euch) auch selber verlegt. Das ist schon ein wenig gefummel, aber man hat das gleich raus. Außerdem, wenn du die Kabel das Haus hochziehen möchtest, dürfen keine Anschlüsse dran sein, da die sonst nicht durch die Leerrohre passen. Wenn du noch fragen hast, dann meld dich! Ich kann dir auch die ne Liste geben was du alles brauchst + die Preise!
Gruß, Christian


----------



## CiTor (7. Juni 2002)

*hi*

hey danke erstmals, dass du dich auf dieses Thema gemeldet hast.
das waere total genial, wenn du mir genauere infos ueber dieses Thema geben koenntest. Wenn du willst, kannst du mich in ICQ (87338179) oder Instant messenger (CiTor2001) anlabern. Oder ebenfalls ueber mail (martin.meier@fokussoft.com)

oder du kannst mir natuerlich auch einfach hier im Forum zurueck schreiben.

Thx nochmals

CiTor


----------



## Naj-Zero (7. Juni 2002)

hmm, vielleicht kennst du ao-computer

Thiersteinerallee 29 (irgendwo in der nähe vom sbb)
Tel: (061)338 90 00

die haben so ziemlich alles :>


----------



## Spacemonkey (9. Juni 2002)

Also ich abe bei mir daheim das komplette Haus vernetzt (8Rechner).
Ich habe im Erdgeschoß den DSL-Zugang. Hier habe ich einen Router laufen. Von dem Router geht ein Netzwerkkabel zu einem Hub.
An diesem Hub sind 2 Rechner angeschlossen und ein Kabel führt vom Hub zu einer Dose.
Das Kabel das an der dose dran ist führt eine Etage tiefer an eine andere Dose (Ich habe hier Cat 6 Kabel benutzt). Von hier geht ein Kabel zu einem Hub. An dem hängen dann weitere 3 Rechner (darunter ein Mac). Von dem Hub aus dem Erdgeschoß geht noch ein normales Netzwerkkabel einen Stock höher an ein Hub wo die restlichen Rechenr angeschloßen sind.
Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach so eine Vernetzung.
Ich persönlich finde die Lösung mit Buchsen ganz geschickt, man kann das Kabel besser verlegen wie ein fertig gekauftes.


----------

